# anyone know anything about the cumberland gathering?



## smk1620 (Apr 26, 2014)

I was talkin to a friend of mine the other day hes headin up to ny then back toward ky for the Cumberland gathering ... ive heard mixed messages anyone know anything solid or even round abouts about a location??


----------



## BrisVatne (May 16, 2014)

Whenabouts things will be starting too? I just dropped into Knoxville, so something to do would be fun.


----------

